# where can I buy a moots



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

any SoCal recommendations..? Is there price differences between dealers?

Thanks
Marco


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Bicycle John's in Burbank.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

have you czech'd the moots website? i personally refuse to support the aforementioned arrogant pile of steamy...


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe Adrenaline Bikes in Orange.


----------

